# If pokemon was real



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 22, 2015)

This is just to find out what people would the first thing you guys would do if you found a pokemon


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 22, 2015)

Dissect it.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 22, 2015)

It depends on what Pokémon it is... If it was something like a Voltorb, I'd probably run away very fast. Although even the cutest mons are capable of breathing fire and spitting poison, so I suppose there isn't one I'd ever be 100% safe around.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 22, 2015)

Byrus said:


> It depends on what Pokémon it is... If it was something like a Voltorb, I'd probably run away very fast. Although even the cutest mons are capable of breathing fire and spitting poison, so I suppose there isn't one I'd ever be 100% safe around.


Magikarp


----------



## Byrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> Magikarp


Are you kidding?! That thing knows SPLASH. I'm not about to mess with that.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Whatever Pokemon I'd find, if they existed, I'd use them to do whatever I want. In the Pokemon universe, I'd be vegan, but in this world, I really don't have much of a problem with eating meat and dairy.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 20, 2019)

I'd like pokemon to be real, even if it could be a little scary if they were i suppose.

Pokemon battles have such an....edgey, intenseness to them. But in a positive way.

I'd wonder what that's like in real life. I know it would beat stuff like wars lol

:D

.....also imagine competivive pokemon battling in real life omg intense o_o;;;

And yeah.

I'm all for the intenseness of this haha.

*cough*


----------

